# ARCAUDIO CXLR-XLR-KS series amps VALUE



## IMRBU (Mar 4, 2008)

I have several ArcAudio amplifiers that have been sitting in a corner of my closet for the last five years or so. I've reluctantly have decided to sell them. Buttt having problems finding similar amps to determine what their worth? Thanks for any help on this subject!!! Either PM me or post to thread, Again Thanks! P.S. Hope this is the right place for this question? RBU AMPS CXL4050, CXL2500, CXLR4150, KS300.2, KS500.1, FD1200.1


----------

